# Maybe your clubs ARE to blame!



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

_It’s true that an equipment change can help lessen or maybe eliminate a pesky slice. It’s also true that some equipment can make you slice the ball even more. How do you know the difference and whether or not it’s you or the club? We’ve got some high-level answers for you below, but remember: the only way to truly know if your clubs are helping/hurting you is to have a live consultation with a local club-fitter.






Are my clubs making my slice worse? Gear Questions You're Afraid to Ask







golf.com




_


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

The great thing about golf is there are so many thing to blame for your performance but yourself.


----------

